
Show HN: Quiin – Modern Speed Dating - johnnyb00y
http://www.quiin.app
======
loco5niner
All I see is "Log In" and "Sign Up". "Learn More" and "Need Help" just circle
back to the same.

Not going to Sign Up just to check it out...

------
johnnyb00y
Hello,

Launching the Quiin soon as a bootstrapped project would love as much feedback
as I can get.

The first event will probably be in a month as the back-end etc is all
finished just doing some testing now.

Cheers,

